# Acronyms and Quicklinks



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Would you please consider adding the DBSTalk "Acronyms" link into the Quicklinks menu that appears in the tab bar on every page?

http://www.dbstalk.com/acronyms.htm

Also, can you please add the following two acronyms to the acronyms list?


*OTT* = Over The Top (video on demand, a la Netflix, Blockbuster, etc.)
*MVPD* = Multichannel Video Programming Distributors (ex: DIRECTV, Dish, Comcast, Cablevision, ...)

Both of those acronyms popped up in a post from SatelliteRacer and someone else was kind enough to explain, but I realized we don't have a quick way to get to the acronyms and these two weren't even in the list!

Thanks.


----------



## makaiguy (Sep 24, 2007)

Drew2k said:


> Would you please consider adding the DBSTalk "Acronyms" link into the Quicklinks menu that appears in the tab bar on every page?


Excellent suggestion.


----------



## BobaBird (Mar 31, 2002)

This might need to be a VB enhancement, but maybe Vigilink (sp?) can do it as an in-kind service. Since they already scan posts and turn "ACME" into a link to a company that sells rocket-propelled roller skates, maybe they can add the acronyms list and generate hover text when they get used.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Just following up ... any likelihood the changes in Post #1 can be made?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I can add them to the document but as for adding the document to the quicklinks that's up to Chris. It's probably easier to just save the pdf after it get's updated.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I can add them to the document but as for adding the document to the quicklinks that's up to Chris. It's probably easier to just save the pdf after it get's updated.


Thanks Scott. There's no PDF involved though - that link I referenced in Post 1 is to a web page with generic acronyms, seemingly not specific to DIRECTV or DISH.


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

The new version of that is this: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Acronyms.pdf

I'll get those added to that.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Scott Kocourek said:


> The new version of that is this: http://hr20.dbstalk.com/docs/Acronyms.pdf
> 
> I'll get those added to that.


Well, it was bound to happen -- the new .pdf version of the acronyms list is no longer provider-neutral. Speaking for the few of us who are not D* subs, i.e., Dish, cable and others, I profoundly regret this development. Why not go ahead and change the board's name to DirectvTalk.com?


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that post was always in the DIRECTV Forum, but if you would like you could post it in the DISH forum too.

We have a whole group of volunteers to update the documents on the DIRECTV side, if there is something missing maybe you would like to help out.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

No thanks, I've done my time.

Just update the existing list linked on the home page, and add provider idents for those entries that are provider-specific. Thanks.


----------



## Drew2k (Aug 16, 2006)

Scott Kocourek said:


> I'm pretty sure that post was always in the DIRECTV Forum


Scott - I don't think so. On the DBSTalk HOME page there is a box in the left margin labeled "Links", near the top, with "Acronyms" under it. That's the Acronyms list I referenced in Post 1, and it contains "industry" acronyms that are provider-neutral. Then each side (Dish and DIRECTV) had their own acronyms specific to that provider...


----------



## Scott Kocourek (Jun 13, 2009)

Nick said:


> Well, it was bound to happen -- the new .pdf version of the acronyms list is no longer provider-neutral. Speaking for the few of us who are not D* subs, i.e., Dish, cable and others, I profoundly regret this development. Why not go ahead and change the board's name to DirectvTalk.com?


The home page acronyms link has been untouched, we changed the one in the DIRECTV forum to include more of the DIRECTV stuff. Sorry you regret that.


----------

